# Light and Hood for 2.5g



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

The most common practices for 2.5 gal tanks is to use an ott-light 13w desk lamp or a Hamlton bay 27w desk lamp. If you were to build a canopy, you can strip down one of those fixtures to use. I did something like that for my 2.5 gal.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

+1 on the Hampton Bay 27w desk lamp. i just recently bought one for the tank i'm setting up and like it.


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

i have a 2.5 G and I use a hood that seems to be built for it; the label says it's made by "all-glass aquarium inc.", and it's a '12" fluorescent aquarium reflector', rated at "120 volt 20 watt 60 hz". the light tube inside is actually 8 w though, and it says "all-glass aquarium preheat aquarium lamp". I have a picture of my tank here but the hood is not obvious

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13470&d=1242064545


----------



## kelly528 (Jul 22, 2009)

x2h said:


> i have a 2.5 G and I use a hood that seems to be built for it; the label says it's made by "all-glass aquarium inc.", and it's a '12" fluorescent aquarium reflector', rated at "120 volt 20 watt 60 hz". the light tube inside is actually 8 w though, and it says "all-glass aquarium preheat aquarium lamp". I have a picture of my tank here but the hood is not obvious
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=13470&d=1242064545


If you could get a pic of the hood I'd be really interested to see it! I'm just about to break down and build one for mine.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

kelly528 said:


> If you could get a pic of the hood I'd be really interested to see it! I'm just about to break down and build one for mine.


http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/incandescent-strip-lights.htm


----------



## dirkgent001 (Nov 20, 2007)

There's a Zoo Med hood that I used when I had my AGA 2.5 tank running in my office.

http://www.petguys.com/-097612325000.html

its 12" wide, perfect for that tank, and is just a single light screw type socket perfect for any type of CF bulb. I used an Ott-Light screw type CF Bulb sold at Home Depot/Lowes, but since it takes any standard screw type, your options are open to what bulbs you can find.


----------



## lhscouchmonster (Oct 23, 2009)

the ott light looks pricey, i picked up a 13 watt 5700k desk lamp for 15 bucks at bed bath and beyond. I must have got lucky because I went back and there are none left!


----------

